# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Summer Plans?

## WeAreStars

It's only spring but does any have any awesome summer plans planned? 

Other then being on the intermentz  :Evil Banana:

----------


## Frogger



----------


## L

One month and I will be almost finished college for the year. I want to go crazy this summer as it hopefully will be my last summer break all going well.

----------


## Dane

I'll probably work at a beach somewhere and do a lot of windsurfing and sailing.  Maybe I'll get to do some traveling too.  The ski resort I'm working at now will be closing in a little over a week and as usual I've waited till the last minute to make plans.

----------


## Skippy

.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I think I'll quit my job, maybe buy a car, go on a trip somewhere. If I can afford it  ::(:

----------


## Sadok

The beach is right at my doorstep here, so just going to the beach probably some concerts : D.

----------


## mightypillow

Do some reading, do some other hobbies I don't have time for while taking classes, apply for some internships, and play with the cat! Oh, and a lot of eating.

----------


## James

Don't know if this qualifies as "awesome" but going to the beach with my kids for a week and half, in my parents rv.  There's a carnival there during the summer, lots of ice cream and lots of miniature golf.

And lots of baseball games this summer.

Oh and Memorial weekend at Schlitterbahn (water park).

----------


## Anteros

Nothing in particular planned.   Just a lot of time spent at York Beach, ME... and maybe some hiking.

----------


## Sagan

I plan on restarting my photography and backpacking hobbys  ::):

----------


## WineKitty

Traveling and trying to take better care of myself.  I have had some setbacks and need to reboot.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Traveling, sitting outside in the sun and reading all the books I received for Christmas and birthday.

----------


## Cam

Working and camping  ::):

----------


## Evo1114

Instead of sitting around doing nothing all day, every day, I'm going to do some more hiking/birdwatching, maybe hit up the area zoos more often, drive down to Chicago and check out the things down there...like the aquarium, etc.  That is the preliminary plan anyways...we'll see if my anxiety likes it.  Who knows...maybe by then I will know somebody who would want to do crap with me.

----------


## Koalafan

Just the normal...hanging out in the trees and sleeping!  :Tongue:

----------

